# Monarch Models



## mhorm (Mar 28, 2003)

Just saw this, it looks very promising.

http://www.gjsentinel.com/blogs/content/shared-gen/blogs/communities/toddp/entries/2006/11/08/sneak_peek_nosf.html


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Todd Powell is a regular poster over at the clubhouse, where there has been discussion about this for a couple of days. Seems Monarch Models is the Hobbytalk poster known as 31 Racine Rd. Personally I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I get my mitts on that awesome sculpt in *styrene*.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Ditto ! Just wondering as to the cost ?


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

This is freakin awesome!
I can't wait!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Oh ye of little faith.


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

It does capture that great Aurora look. A while back there were many posts of Big Frankie be re-issued, in a couple of years, out of Canada. Is this the same company? Let's hope things are starting to come together for it!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

the Dabbler said:


> Ditto ! Just wondering as to the cost ?


There was some speculation on The Clubhouse Forum that this kit will most likely be in the $25-30 range. I'm looking forward to adding one to my collection!


----------



## Troutman2 (Feb 19, 2002)

The $25 to $30 estimate is straight from Monarch, so that's as accurate as you're going to hear with a year left until the kits hit the shelves. Considering the expense of starting up a plastic kit company and the fact that it's kind of a niche audience, I'm pretty happy.

Todd P.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

the Dabbler said:


> Ditto ! Just wondering as to the cost ?


 no information on price, but that will be outstanding, maybe this space modeler might try that one, such detail in the face !!!
hows the wife Dab ?


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Better'n nothin' Bert ! badaboom....rimshot !! gonna see the nerologist in Dec. again. Don't know why though, there's no known cure that I've heard. She's just losing short-term memory but does pretty good otherwise. We did take her car keys a while ago. She wasn't real 'aware' if she had trouble on the road. Forgets she has AAA, etc.
Thanks for asking !!

I'm enthused about that Nosferatu if it comes about, might grab a couple. I like the resins, but miss the STYRENE !!


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

the face on that figure is a real eye catcher, i can't wait to see some build ups.
the neurologist needs to see her to moniter any progress she may be making. same with my wifes neuromuscular disease, the DR. examines and compares the results with the previouse examination. good luck to you and your wife Dab.
Bert


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks Bert. And I forgot to ask how that paw is healing ? Bet you don't wanna do that again !!


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Great looking kit! I was wondering if anything was going on with that Racine31! Hope this all comes about! I'll definitely buy one!


Wayne


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

the Dabbler said:


> Thanks Bert. And I forgot to ask how that paw is healing ? Bet you don't wanna do that again !!


 it's gotten worse due to permanate nerve damage, but i an hanging in there and keeping a positive attitude, thanks for asking. nope, once is enough


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

looking forward to seeing this come out . saw the sculpt the other day on the clubhouse BB and loved it . 
here's wishing Monarch Models the best of luck with their venture . 
hb


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I for one am delighted to see some very cool new figure kits. Any idea on what scale this may be guys?

And while its nice to wish them luck (which I do!), let's all remember to also vote with our wallets and buy one of these when it hits the shelves. At the stated target price, it should be a must-buy for all of the figure kit fans here.

Huzz


----------



## Troutman2 (Feb 19, 2002)

This one will be in 1/8 scale, perfect to stand alongside the Aurora kits.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Ahhh, yes, I remember the ramblings awhile ago about a new company. It'll be good to have a new plastic company in business.


----------



## LT Firedog (Nov 14, 2001)

I must be having some kind of far out 70s flash back.
Let’s see if I got this right. 
•	A new company
•	Actually going to make models
•	Figures (Not planes, trains, automobiles, or Trek)
•	Classic Horror
•	1/8 scale
•	and styrene not resin
•	$20-$40s range
Oh yea, I’m tripping 
LOOK AT THE PRETY COLORS...... FAR-OUT


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Most excellent! ....otto


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

LT Firedog said:


> I must be having some kind of far out 70s flash back.
> Let’s see if I got this right.
> •	A new company
> •	Actually going to make models
> ...


You must be tripping, since the 1970's was the last time this could have been considered a viable business plan (allowing for inflation on pricing).
Hope I'm wrong, but buy them up quick if they make it to market, guys.
Not trying to harsh anyone's buzz, just pointing out a bit of reality.
AT


----------



## LT Firedog (Nov 14, 2001)

“Reality? You use this stuff to escape Reality? I AM REALITY!” (PLATOON)
Thanks. But no thanks I like living in my dream world full toluene glue fumes.
Me and the voices in my head are just fine.
LOL


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

LT Firedog said:


> Me and the voices in my head are just fine.


 Say hi for me, will ya?


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

If Polar Lights became a reality,why should we be so skeptical about somebody else coming up with a new kit company.Of course,you need someone with a good business sense and a passion for the hobby industry.By all logic,in the business world,Polar Lights should have failed,yet they succeeded.Let's just hope that the members of this new kit company to be will follow the same path as Polar Lights.


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

xsavoie said:


> If Polar Lights became a reality,why should we be so skeptical about somebody else coming up with a new kit company.Of course,you need someone with a good business sense and a passion for the hobby industry.By all logic,in the business world,Polar Lights should have failed,yet they succeeded.Let's just hope that the members of this new kit company to be will follow the same path as Polar Lights.


Someone with a good business sense wouldn't get into the styrene figure kit business in the first place, I'm afraid.
Polar Lights was in fact not a success - except for the Mystery Machine Van kit and the Jetson's car. Those were the only two kits that made any really big money that I'm aware of - all the other kits either lost money, broke even, or sold decently (Jupiter 2, Aurora re-issue monsters in Aurora boxes) for a short period. There may be few more, maybe Dave Metzner can fill us in.
The reason Polar Lights stayed afloat was because they had very little overhead in a company that made most of its money selling diecast cars. And that the owner of the company (despite being told repeatedly what a drain PL was on cash flow by bean counters) loved Aurora model kits enough to take the financial hit of continuing to produce reissue and new kits.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Actually I believe that the Polar Lights operation was fairly profitable for Playing Mantis.
Not every kit made money that's true - I can name several that were real dogs, but the majority sold well enough to retun a profit for us.

That was in no small part due to the fact that it was a VERY LOW overhead operation (pretty much a one man office)( and that one man was also in charge of Slot Cars!)
We were also sucessful because there was an established marketing department selling distributors who carried model kits as well as die-cast cars!
By the time RC-2 came along we were selling many of the large hobby distributors in North Amerisca as well as a couple in the UK & Europe and one or two in Japan. We also were selling kits to Target, Wal Mart, TRU and Hobby Lobby.

If Polar Lights had been losing money I would have been told about it - believe me - Tom Lowe may have been a big fan of model kits - but the VP of Marketing (my boss) and the Comptroller of the company were paid to make a profit. If Polar Lights had not been making money I'd have been gone long before RC-2 came along.

The reason that the big guys like RC-2 won't do figure kits is that their overhead is many times what ours was - so they can't do small volume items without losing money.


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

I really don't care, or care to know, about all the ins and outs of the business side of things .. you gotta do what ya gotta do to be a business and stay in business.
But I do want to ask one question: To what extent was it easier for Polar Lights to turn a profit on their styrene model kits because they were by and large repops? Is it harder to turn a profit (because of initial set-up, mold creation, etc) if your kits are new creations, such as what Monarch seems to be going for or what Polar Lights did with the (new) Mummy and the Phantom of the Opera sculpts?

In any event, I wish Monarch the best of luck.


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

I stand corrected. Thanks for the info, Dave.
However, it still sounds as though the company would not have survived if Playing Mantis hadn't been in the diecast car business as well, to defray marketing and distribution costs.
AT


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Frankie Boy said:


> But I do want to ask one question: To what extent was it easier for Polar Lights to turn a profit on their styrene model kits because they were by and large repops? Is it harder to turn a profit (because of initial set-up, mold creation, etc) if your kits are new creations, such as what Monarch seems to be going for or what Polar Lights did with the (new) Mummy and the Phantom of the Opera sculpts?


AFAIK, Polar didn't actually "re-pop" many kits. I think there were a few that they had Revell-ogram shoot from existing molds, but many of the sci fi vehicles were all new molds (Jupiter 2) or were reverse engineered from an old kit (which was destroyed in the process) and new molds were made from that kit (Spindrift?). Either way, I imagine it was an expensive proposition.


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

Well, lets put completely new creations/sculpts in one category, and everything else (re-pops, reverse engineering, third party production from existing molds, etc.) in another category. 
The question could then be rephrased: Is there a potentially greater profit margin to be had from the latter category than from the former?


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

If you are doing two kits of like size and complexity - an all new kit will be somewhat more expensive to produce as opposed to a re-pop.
The cost of an original sculpt is generally quite a bit higher than an old kit.
With a re-pop you'll have existing box art and instuction than will be the basis for your box and instructions thos items were part of the old kit you bought. If you're doing an all new kit you'll be paying an artist to do box art and instruction sheet illos - that can run into some several hundred or even thousands of dollars depending on the artist's fees etc.
In all cases a new kit will require a 2-1 tooling model while in most cases pe-pops are tooled right off of the kit parts - Tooling models were costing Polar Lights somewhere between $3000.00 and $5000.00 for figure kits when we needed to have them made.

The rest of the development and production costs are about the same. - I'd put the cost differential somewhere between $5000 and $10000 the range of differences all depends on how high priced your sculptor and box art artist are.

Other than these differences the cost of production is about the same for either a new kit or a re-pop.

Dave


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Aside from that, Mrs Lincoln, did you enjoy the play?


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

Thanks for the information, Dave. I was always curious about the costs and processes involved in the creation of my favorite model kits, because I have such a deep emotional attachment to the kits, toys, books, etc. which have given me so much joy over the years.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Of course,now that Polar Lights has taken the flak by re releasing AURORA kits of moderate interest to most modelers of the new generation,Monarch Models could concentrate on releasing brand new kits.Probably other than from Aurora's creation,except for such kits as The Gold Knight of Nice,The Apache Warrior,and The Confederate Soldier.Probably with new heads sculpts,as an option,since very often,this was Aurora's weak spot.I always thought that these kits would also interest military figure collectors as well,as they represent a big chunk of modelers in this hobby,this should provide interesting profits.If monsters should be released,they should be of brand new sculpts in 1/8th scale.Let's hope that the 2001 A Space Odyssey kits would be released.Kits such as the Moon Bus and Seaview kits,indentical to the the Monsters In Motion releases,made in styrene.


----------

